# B. Ferries - new ferry



## Deleted member 56601 (Mar 13, 2018)

In the absence of our French correspondent, I am posting this as I thought it may be of interest:-

Project | Honfleur


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 13, 2018)

Will it get me, wife and motorhome to France and back  for approx £50 each way like P&O can


----------



## carol (Mar 13, 2018)

Wooie1958 said:


> Will it get me, wife and motorhome to France and back  for approx £50 each way like P&O can



Where's the laugh button when you need it?


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 13, 2018)

Wellness..........aaargh!


----------



## alcam (Mar 13, 2018)

mossypossy said:


> Wellness..........aaargh!


 Yes maybe something was lost in translation ?
It says they are the leading maritime carrier on the western and central channel . Are they not the only carrier ?


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 13, 2018)

carol said:


> Where's the laugh button when you need it?


I am not an expert but I don't mind helping you find it:dance:


----------



## carol (Mar 13, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> I am not an expert but I don't mind helping you find it:dance:



Well that made me need my laugh button even more! :raofl::raofl::raofl:


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Mar 13, 2018)

alcam said:


> Yes maybe something was lost in translation ?
> It says they are the leading maritime carrier on the western and central channel . Are they not the only carrier ?



There is Transmanche Ferries (DFDS) and Condor Ferries, so technically they're not the only carrier.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 13, 2018)

carol said:


> Where's the laugh button when you need it?




At the spot marked G    :dance:


----------



## witzend (Mar 13, 2018)

MollsPhot said:


> There is Transmanche Ferries (DFDS) and Condor Ferries, so technically they're not the only carrier.



Also Irish Ferries to Brittany, Normandy. Many people from the north are using BF to cross the channel as much easier drive to Portsmouth than Dover also they are much better placed to continue into France. Personally for me a 40 ml drive and Brittany Ferries get me into Brittany


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 15, 2018)

Brittany Ferries used to do a brilliant Hungarian Goulash years ago.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 15, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> Brittany Ferries used to do a brilliant Hungarian Goulash years ago.



Think its against the geneva convention puting hungarians into goulash these days.:tongue:


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 16, 2018)

This new ferry may be going to use LPG but it won't actually be cutting down on pollution because it's not a replacement for an oil burner. It's taking over from the Normandie on the Caen route, which will instead sail on the Le Havre crossing.


----------

